# Are my hops still good to use?



## jhsbaker (17/3/15)

Hi AHB'ers,

I normally keep all of my hops in vacuum packs in the freezer, but after moving house I accidentally left a vacuum pack of cascade pellets in a turned off freezer for about 1 month. I am guessing that the temp would have been around 30degC. Do you think that these are still good to use?

Regards,
James


----------



## Yob (18/3/15)

How do they smell? Your nose will tell you more than any other thing.


----------



## Matplat (18/3/15)

I ordered some hops (cascade amarillo) online which got delayed in the mail for about 3 1/2 weeks. I put them in a brew on the weekend which is now bubbling away smelling glorious....

I'd say they'll be fine.


----------



## jbaker9 (18/3/15)

Not sure yet, as the pack is still sealed. I'll open it the day before brewing just in case so I can get some more if required. 

Thanks 
James


----------

